# A little help on the taillights



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

All right I KNOW this is the Nissan forum (I drive a '03 Sentra daily) But I have a quick question I've been trying to research an answer to. I know you guys are all against the e-bay auto buying but I found a deal I just COULDN'T pass up. The car has quite a few mods done to it but now I just want to verify (I don't care if it's true or not but I want to know for sure one way or another if it is) that one of the things the guy said was true. He claimed that the taillights installed were Skyline tail lights. What year they are i'm not sure and I've been looking around trying to find out if it's true or not but I can't really tell. Pics of the car are on my website www.deceptionracing.net/mycar.htm can anyone out there tell me if they actually ARE Skyline lights or if there is an easy way to tell?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They are R33 lights


----------



## R34SRULE (Jan 11, 2005)

*i agree with joel*

hey man they r R33 tail lights... off the 2.5 non turbo model... GTS... cool car bro


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

Joel said:


> They are R33 lights


Sweet nice awesome LOL people were tryin to put doubt in my mind but after looking at the job they did on the INSIDE of the car to get them to fit I figured I'd ask LOL. Somone sent me the link for a 2002 and I didn't figure they came from a 2002. I think they did an AWESOME job putting them in with the exception of the interior sockets (I'll have to fix THAT one myself the bulb on the RH side doesn't lock down they had to cut the plastic to make it fit in the Eclipse's hole then they epoxied the cut area  )


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

spray them with a hose to make sure they dont leak


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

I plan on it being that the RH one had condensation in it. But I have a feeling that it's due to the shytty job the guy did on the install. Instead of cutting metal the fool cut the plastic and then RTV'd it. I'll probably end up trying to reform the piece and making it look a bit better and stop the leak.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow, theres no way i would have bought that car, nothing fits on it.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> wow, theres no way i would have bought that car, nothing fits on it.


Wht do you mean nothing fits on it? You'd have to actually see it in person it's a bit better than pics give it credit for. They just don't do it justice.


----------



## R34SRULE (Jan 11, 2005)

*i guess shit happens when buying a modiefied car*

hey there again mate... to be honest it does sound like a cowboy has done some shite things to your car , since you have bought it , it doesn't mean you cant put the errors right. If i were you i would start on one thing at a time and do it once and do it proprerly. anything is fixable. and at the end of the day you have bought a original car... with the tail lights, if the last owner has riveted through the tail light , the only way you will fix the condensation problem properly is by replaving it with another tail light excactly the same.
if you do want to to it and are having trouble finding one , i could buy one from a wreckers here and send it to you , ( you will have to pay of course lol) they r quite cheap in new zealand. so if you need help just message me,.... the problems you r having really sound minor though. i went throught he same thign when i bought my R34. the spoiler was installed badly so i fixed it right up and its perfect now....
cheers R34sRule


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

R34SRULE said:


> hey there again mate... to be honest it does sound like a cowboy has done some shite things to your car , since you have bought it , it doesn't mean you cant put the errors right. If i were you i would start on one thing at a time and do it once and do it proprerly. anything is fixable. and at the end of the day you have bought a original car... with the tail lights, if the last owner has riveted through the tail light , the only way you will fix the condensation problem properly is by replaving it with another tail light excactly the same.
> if you do want to to it and are having trouble finding one , i could buy one from a wreckers here and send it to you , ( you will have to pay of course lol) they r quite cheap in new zealand. so if you need help just message me,.... the problems you r having really sound minor though. i went throught he same thign when i bought my R34. the spoiler was installed badly so i fixed it right up and its perfect now....
> cheers R34sRule


Wow that's great to hear. Any help woud be AWESOME. Thoguh the condensation problem I KNOW where it is. It's nothing wrong with the taillight with the exception of insteaf of cutting metal of the body they cut the plastic of the taillight. And then they used RTV to seal it instead of making a decent go of things. Also I AM looking for the center piece for the R33 lights. I think it would look REALLY good with it in place between the taillights  and of course I intend to fix the goofs one at a time and I most definately wil have a unique car when all is finally said and done  I intend to actually tear the engine down to parade rest and rebuld it for abuse from the bottom up installing a turbo as I go. Well folks enough for today see you in the mags folks


----------

